# Duyuru > Gündem >  Soros'u niye çağırmadınız

## bozok

Soros'u niye çağırmadınız

*Haber : Fatih ERBOZ
01/09/2007 / YENİüAĞ




Sözde sivil anayasa hazırladıkları iddia edilen ekipteki şahıslardan bazılarının TESEVğle bağlantısı olduğu ortaya çıktı



Kemalizmi, Türkiye Cumhuriyetiğnden silmeyi amaçlayan ekip, Prof. Dr. Ergun üzbudun, Prof. Dr. Levent Köker, Prof. Dr. Yavuz Atar, Prof. Dr. Fazıl Hüsnü Erdem, Doç. Dr. Serap Yazıcı ve Doç. Dr. Zühtü Arslanğdan oluşuyor. 



* Ekipte yer alan Doç. Dr Zühtü Arslan, ABDğnin paralı silahşörü olan Sorosğun mali destek verdiği TESEVğin kıdemlilerinden biri...



* Polis Akademisiğnde de ders veren Arslan, ABğnin fonladığı TESEVğin TSKğyı hedef alan Almanak 2005 çalışmasına katıldı.



* Arslan hakkında  TSK ile polisi karşı karşıya getirdiği iddiasıyla dava açılmıştı. O şimdi AKP için sivil bir anayasa hazırlıyor!!!



SüZDE SİVİL ANAYASAğNIN ALTINDAN ASKERİ KIZDIRAN ADAM üIKTI 

Ortak nokta Atatürk aleyhtarlığı



AKPğye yeni Anayasa taslağı hazırlayan bilim kurulunun başkanı Bilkent üniversitesi üğretim üyesi Prof. Dr. Ergun üzbudun, bugüne değin gizli tutulan beş komisyon üyesinin adlarını açıkladı. üoğu Anayasağdaki Kemalist unsurların ayıklanması görüşünü savunan öğretim üyelerinin bazı görüşleri şöyle:

ğKemalizm engelğ dedi

Prof. Dr. Levent Köker (Gazi üniversitesi): Demokratik çoğulcu yaklaşımı, sol ideolojiye yön gösteren görüşleriyle tanınıyor. Atatürk karşıtı söylemiyle AKPğnin ilgisini çekti. Bir yazısında şu görüşlerini kaleme aldı: ğKemalizmğe artık aşılması gereken bir tarihi fikirler bütünü olarak bakmalıyız. Kemalizm olduğu sürece Türkiyeğnin Avrupağyla entegrasyonu gerçekleşemez. Kemalist Türkiyeğnin vesayet rejimi olarak adlandırılmış olduğunu da hatırlamak lazım.ğ  

Türklükğe karşı çıktı

Prof. Dr. Fazıl Hüsnü Erdem (Dicle ü.): Anayasağnın Atatürkçülük unsuruyla tekçi bir resmi ideolojiye sahip olduğunu savundu, bir yazısında, ğTürklükğün etnik bir çağrışım yapmadığı ve yalnızca vatandaşlığı ifade eden bir terim olduğuna ilişkin söylem, özellikle Kürtler ve gayrimüslim azınlıklar açısından inandırıcılıktan uzaktırğ dedi. Erdem, Genelkurmayğın 27 Nisan bildirisi ve yargıdan gelen açıklamalar konusunda da, ğYerleşik demokrasilerde benzerine rastlanılması mümkün olmayan bütün bu beyanat, bildiri ve kararlar alt alta konulup okunduğunda, bir cephe harekÃ¡tıyla karşı karşıya olunduğu; seçilmişler eliyle yürütülen demokratik siyasetin atanmışlarca kıskaç altına alınmaya çalışıldığı görülür.ğ  

Anayasa Mahkemesiğni hedef aldı

Doç. Dr. Serap Yazıcı (Bilgi ü.): Küçük yaşta geçirdiği trafik kazası nedeniyle eğitimini Ã¡mÃ¡ olarak sürdürdü ve akademik kariyer yaptı. Bir yazısında ğErdoğanğın Cumhurbaşkanı olamayacağı iddiası bir söylem olarak da demokratik değildirğ derken, Anayasa Mahkemesiğnin 367 kararını eleştirerek, siyasi konjonktüre göre karar alındığını savundu.

Sürekli Sezerği eleştirdi

Prof. Dr. Yavuz Atar (Selçuk ü.): Cumhurbaşkanığna tanınan yetkilerinin parlamenter sistemden sapma olduğunu savunuyor. Yürürlüğe girmeyen 5 artı 5 düzenlemesiyle ilgili Anayasa Mahkemesiğne dava açan 10. Cumhurbaşkanı Ahmet Necdet Sezerğin görev süresinin sona erdiğini iddia etti.

AKPğye yeni Anayasa taslağı hazırlayan kurulun isimleri açıklandı: Prof. Dr. üzbudun, Prof. Dr. Köker, Prof. Dr. Atar, Prof. Dr. Erdem, Doç. Dr. Yazıcı ve Doç. Dr. Arslan



Kemalizm karşıtlığında birleşen bu isimlerden Doç. Dr Zühtü Arslan, ünlü spekülatör Soros destekli TESEVğin TSKğya hakaret eden almanağına imza attı



TSKğya saldırıyor

Doç. Dr. Zühtü Arslan (Polis Akademisi): ünlü spekülatör Soros destekli TESEVğin Almanak 2005 çalışmasına katıldığı için Genelkurmayğdan şiddetle tepki gördü. Bir yazısında ğBöylesine geniş bir çerçevede tanımlanan milli güvenlik kavramı, silahlı güçlerin aynı zamanda ideolojik devlet aygıtı olarak işlev görmesini ve aslında milli güvenlikle doğrudan ilgisi olmayan konularda söz sahibi olmasını beraberinde getirmektedirğ dedi.



İdeoloji olmayacak

Atatürk karşıtı ekibin başı Bilkent üniversitesi üğretim üyesi Prof. Ergun üzbudun, bir anayasanın ideolojiye bağlı olmasının doğru olmadığını sa-vunmuştu. üzbudun, ğBu nedenle renksiz bir anayasa yapılması görüşlerinde haklılık vardırğ diye konuşmuştu. Askeri şura ve Hakimler Savcılar Yüksek Kurulu kararları ile Cumhurbaşkanığnın tek başına yaptığı işlemler ve OHAL kararnamelerini gösteren üzbudun, ğBunları yargı denetimine açacağızğ demişti.



Soros parasıyla rapor yazdılar

TESEVğin almanağının giriş bölümünde Bilkent üniversitesi Prof. Dr. ümit Cizre-İtaat kültürü yerine bilimsel itiraf ve itiraz, TBMM Araştırma Merkeziğnden Dr. Ahmet Yıldız-TBMM, Polis Akademisiğnden Doç. Dr. Zühtü Arslan, Yıldız Teknik üniversitesi Doç. Dr. Gence üzcan MGK, Emekli Askeri Savcı ve Hakim Dr. ümit Kardaş-Askeri Yargı, Gazeteci Lale Sarıibrahimoğlu-Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri-Jandarma-Sahil Güvenlik, Polis Akademisi Doç. Dr. İbrahim Cerrah-Polis, Polis Akademisi Yrd. Doç. Dr. Ertan Beşe-üzel Harekat-Geçici Köy Korucuları-JİTEM, Polis Akademisi Doç. Dr. M. Bedri Eryılmaz-üzel Güvenlik-Polis İstihbarat, Polis Akademisi Doç. Dr. ünder Aytaç-Medya ve Gazeteci Yazar Ferhan ünlü ise MİT ve Sivil Toplum konularında makalelerine yer verildi.



Seçimin ardından harekete geçtiler

Anayasa Profesörü ve AKP Mersin milletvekili Zafer üskül, daha milletvekili yemini etmeden yaptığı açıklamada oluşturmayı düşündükleri sivil ve renksiz anayasayı anlatırken Atatürk Milliyetçiliğiğnin, Atatürk İlke ve İnkilaplarığnın ve bunların yansımaları olan kavramların yer almasına gerek olmadığını, bu kavramların Anayasa Mahkemesiğnin yasaları denetlemesi sırasında yer aldığını, anayasada ideolojilerin ifade edilmemesi ve dayatılmaması gerektiğini ifade etti. İdeolojilerin siyasi partilerin işi olduğunu, anayasanın tüm ideolojilere eşit mesafede olması gerektiğini savundu.



Akıl hocaları Avrupa Birliği

Türkiye-Avrupa Karma Parlamentosu Eş Başkan Yardımcısı Andrew Duff, ğTürkiye AB konusunda kendisini ayağından vurma konusunda ısrar ediyorğ demişti. Orhan Pamuk davasının kaotik bir adım olduğunu savunan Andrew Duff, Eylül 2005ğte yazdığı makalesinde şunları kaleme almıştı. ğBundan sonra benim gibiler dahi Türkiyeğyi savunamaz hale gelecek. Türkiye, Avrupağnın gerçek partneri olabilmek için klasik milliyetçi Kemalizmğle mücadele etmelidir. Devletin gücü azaltılmalıdır. Mustafa Kemal Atatürkğün fotoğrafları kamu binalarının duvarlarından indirilmelidir, Atatürk yaşasaydı AB ile üyeliği imzalayabilir miydi diye sormak lazım. Bence hayır.ğ  



Almanağa sert tepki göstermişti

Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral Yaşar Büyükanıt, Harp Akademileri Komutanlığında 2006-2007 eğitim öğretim yılı açılış töreninde yaptığı konuşmasında, Soros destekli TESEVğin yayınladığı almanağa geniş yer vermişti. Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleriğnin konumu konusunda içeriği pek çok maddi hatayla dolu yeni bir belge, almanak yayınlandığını ğ belirten Büyükanıt, ğ Bu belgede dikkat çeken en önemli konu, dokümanı oluşturan 22 bölümden 9ğunun polis akademisi tarafından yazılmış olmasıdır. Bu kurumsal iş birliğine en fazla ihtiyaç duyduğumuz bir dönemde, devletin önde gelen kurum ve kuruluşlarının bu tür çalışmalara katılmalarının nasıl bir fayda sağlayacağını da takdirlerinize bırakıyorum  ğ dedi. Söz konusu raporda, ağırlıklı olarak Türk Silahlı Kuvvetlerinin işlevlerinin ele alındığını belirterek, raporun ön sözünde yer alan ğ İtaat kültürünün yerine itiraz kültürünü yerleştirmeyi amaçladığı ğ yolundaki ifadelerin, raporun gerçek niyetini açıkça ortaya koyduğunu bildiren Orgeneral Büyükanıt, bu tür raporların gelecekte de yayımlanması durumunda daha açık ve net belgeleri kamuoyu ile paylaşacağını da dile getirdi. 

AKPğli Mehmet Dülgerğe cevap

Org. Büyükanıt, şöyle devam etti: ğ Bu anlamsız raporun tanıtım konferansına Türk yetkililer de fiilen katıldı ve konuşma yaptılar. Basında yer alan bu konuşmalardan bazı ifadeleri takdirlerinize sunuyorum. ğTürk aleminin 200 senedir siyasetle çözemediği en çetin problemlerden bir tanesi, Türk ordusunun silahlanmasıdır. Nereden elde ediyor bu silahı. Hangi imkanlarlağ. Sanki Türk ordusu silah kaçakçılığı yapıyor. Gizli gizli silah sokuyor ülkeye... ğSavunma bütçemiz şeffaf değildir. Milli Eğitim Bütçemizde birbirimizin gırtlağına sarılırız. Savunma bütçesi geldiği gibi giderğ. Savunma bütçesi bir yılda hazırlanıyor. 15-20 filtreden geçiriliyor. ğSilahlı Kuvvetleri üzerinde yasama, yürütme ve yargı bağlamında hiçbir organın denetleme yetkisi yokturğ. ğMilli Güvenlik Siyaset Belgesi bakana imza karşılığı verildi. Utanarak söylüyorum milletvekiliyim. İçinde ne olduğunu bilmiyorumğ. Bunlar gerçekleri yansıtmayan, Silahlı Kuvvetleri incitecek beyanlar olduğu için burada ifade ediyorum. Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devletinin yapısı, bu yapı içindeki kurumların ve bir bütün olarak sistemin işleyişi konusunda içimizdekilerin bu hayret verici bilgi noksanlığı karşısında neredeyse biraz önce eksik bilgileri nedeniyle tenkit ettiğim yabancılara haksızlık ettiğimi düşüneceğim. 



ğAnayasal kaosğ uyarısı 

DSPğli Tayfun İçli, mevzuattaki bir çok kanunun mevcut Anayasağya göre düzenlendiğine dikkat çekerek, yeni yapılacak Anayasağnın bu açıdan da önem taşıdığını söyledi. Anayasa çalışmalarının kasıtlı olarak sızdırılıp, toplumun tepkisinin ölçüldüğünü dile getiren İçli, ğBu yapılırken de halkın gerçekten önem verdiği ilkeler ve Cumhuriyetimizin kuruluş felsefesi sorgulanıyorğ dedi. Yeni Anayasağnın ğideolojisiz ve renksizğ  olacağının açıklandığını kaydeden İçli, Atatürk ilkelerinin de hedef alındığını belirtti. İçli şöyle dedi: ğüzgürlükler ve demokrasi kılıfını kullanmak suretiyle aslında akarsularımız, barajlarımız kıyılarımız, yer üstü ve yer altı zenginliklerimiz, madenlerimiz, petrollerimizi küresel uluslararası güce açılabilecek bir düzen oluşturuluyor. Bunu yaparken de toplumun hoşuna gidecek, başörtüsü ve dil gibi konular ön plana çıkarılarak taraftar toplamaya çalışıyorlar.ğ  



ğSıradaki savaşğ

İngiliz siyasi haber dergisi haftalık Economistğe göre, Türkiyeğde Abdullah Gül cumhurbaşkanı oldu ama, AKP ile generaller arasında yeni bir sürtüşme konusu var ufukta: Başbakan Erdoğanğın önerdiği yeni sivil anayasa. 

ğBir devrimden farkı yokğ

şu anki anayasanın 1980ğdeki darbe ardından askerler tarafından yazıldığını belirten Economist, AKPğnin gelecek yıl oylanmasını istediği yeni anayasa taslağının basına sızan maddelerini ğbir devrimden eksik kalır yanı yokğ  diye niteliyor:  ğüst düzey subaylar bundan böyle sivil mahkemelerde yargılanabilecek, askeri temyiz mahkemeleri kaldırılacak, Kürtçe ikinci bir dil olarak hükümet okullarında okutulabilecek, Türklüğün anlamı farklılıkları daha çok kucaklayacak biçimde genişletilecek.ğ  

ğşer odağı yeni anayasağ

Ordunun elinden gücünün alındığını söyleyen Economist, ğgözlemcilere göre Genelkurmay Başkanı Yaşar Büyükanıt  ğşer odaklarındanğ bahsederken bu yeni anayasaya atıfta bulunuyorduğ diyor, ve generallerin şimdi bir ihtimal Cumhurbaşkanı Gül ile Başbakan Erdoğanğın arasını açmaya çalışacağı yorumlarını aktarıyor. Sivil anayasa projesi, Economistğin attığı başlığa göre, Türkiyeğnin ğSıradaki savaşığ olacak.*

----------

